# Fin rot



## Conan (Apr 10, 2003)

My p's fins are damaged, I dont know if it is from fin rot, or because they fight? I am using melafix right now how long will it take so the fins can heal?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

now are the fins raggaty(sp?) looking or does it look as though its been bit?


----------



## Conan (Apr 10, 2003)

The only fin that is ragedy is the top one the rest look like bites, how long will it take for them to heal?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Firstly







to P-Fury









now to your problem:
they will take a few days to heal, you can add salt if you want, but it is not nessesary - 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons (assuming you don't already have salt in your tank)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Mefafix will do fine...still, you can use salt as recommended too...usually it takes a week to heal!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you can use melafix, but it is non-needed for fin nips


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fins typically heal extremely fast. Check your water parameters to make sure your water is fine.


----------

